# The Stowa Flieger Original is the Absolute Best!



## expwmbat

So, anyone have theirs coming soon? 

Still holding out here, but I figured if I posted a great subject line it couldn't hurt to help move things along :-! I just *know* it will be coming soon...|>

Can the rest of you at least post some pictures for those of us still waiting? We need something new about the FO to lust over...

Oh, and I ordered an Omega mesh bracelet to wear on mine, just to be a bit different. Can't wait to see how it works on the watch.

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Paulo

Stowa rules! :-!


----------



## thodgins

Here is my Q&D pic on the black strap on top of the case









I hope the rest of you get your FO's soon. I still feel it was totally worth the wait. 
Also, it has been hard to gauge how many have received their FO, since not every owner posts on this forum. I was told that I fell between 40 to 60 and received mine a week and a half ago. Hopefully more have received their FO.


----------



## expwmbat

Thanks--nice pics guys :-! Looking good on the black strap, Todd. Any more pictures, maybe a wrist-shot of that one?

I know I'm in the last group--60-80--so I was expecting it to be a little longer. But since some in the 40-60 group got theirs 1.5 weeks ago, I figure we must be getting closer.

Any day now, right?

Daniel


----------



## bullitt731

thodgins said:


> Here is my Q&D pic on the black strap on top of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the rest of you get your FO's soon. I still feel it was totally worth the wait.
> Also, it has been hard to gauge how many have received their FO, since not every owner posts on this forum. I was told that I fell between 40 to 60 and received mine a week and a half ago. Hopefully more have received their FO.


I was told I fell between 20 and 40 and have not heard anything since the last email stating the approx. delivery of May 15th. I asked Mr. Schauer in a personal email to send mine out when the COMPLETE package including the book and case back tool was available. I think they should be close to that point now.

Did you get the complete package?


----------



## brainless

expwmbat said:


> Thanks--nice pics guys :-! Looking good on the black strap, Todd. Any more pictures, maybe a wrist-shot of that one?
> 
> I know I'm in the last group--60-80--so I was expecting it to be a little longer. But since some in the 40-60 group got theirs 1.5 weeks ago,
> *I figure we must be getting closer*.
> 
> Any day now, right?
> 
> Daniel


Yes Daniel,

we are getting closer.......................since November 2006b-),

brainless


----------



## thodgins

I received the case back tool, but not the book. The book should be ready or at least close to being finished.


----------



## thodgins

I'll get a wrist shot for you at some point today.:-!


----------



## neju

Hi,

here`s a wristshot for you. Hope you won`t have to wait to long for yours.
It`s a real classy watch. Like it a alot



Greetings

Frank


----------



## Gunscrossed

Paulo said:


> Stowa rules! :-!


Great shots Paulo!
What strap is that on your MO?
Thinking of trying my FO on an Alligator strap:think:


----------



## Paulo

:thanks It's a Rios 1931


----------



## Peter Atwood

I tried the Schauer mesh on mine last week and it was very nice indeed. I didn't get a pic though...


----------



## Gunscrossed

The FO is a cool watch!


----------

